
Ask HN: Do you ever feel like you're fighting against imposter syndrome? - lowglow
Someone just asked me this question. I&#x27;m interested in hearing how the community deals with this.<p>Here was my full reply:<p>All the time. It&#x27;s just that lizard part of your brain imbuing a healthy dose of fear. That fear is just a part of exploration and pushing yourself as a person. I marvel at people who go through life effortlessly being seen as &quot;natural&quot; or &quot;talented&quot; at something. But then I remember we&#x27;re all the same and perspective and optics are everything.<p>Managing that fear is a part of mindfulness I have yet to achieve, so I use that fear as an indicator that I&#x27;m learning and doing something new and I&#x27;m probably in over my head -- which I think is where good and new things come from. I&#x27;ve just learned to live with it.<p>The real test is this: are you going to let the fear move you, or are you going to push through it?
Eventually that fear you&#x27;re pushing through goes away once your actions and thinking become habit. That&#x27;s where you have a new trap: complacency -- that&#x27;s the worst fate.
======
rrauenza
Your take on it is really helpful, thank you!

~~~
lowglow
Glad it can help you :)

